# Online Digitizing... How do you know who's good and who's bad?



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been subbing some of my work to the odd person here and there

But how do you know the good from the bad? Just cos they are cheap doesn't mean they are bad and just because someone charges premium rates doesn't mean they are good 


I'm looking to try find a new supplier for my digitizing.... I've even got a job right now that needs digitized so thought I'd come on here and try find someone new or at least get some advice

I know people say best to do it yourself but at the moment I just don't have the time to learn.... or even the money to try and learn 

So who do you all use and why?

Cheers people


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Recommendations from other.

Most will do one design at no charge as a trial. If not, they should have samples you can download and run.

We do most of our own but when we get backed up, I send a couple designs a week to artworksource dot com. They are reasonably priced, I can get a person on the phone when needed and that person speaks the same language I do and of the hundreds of designs they've done for us, I've never had to send one back for edit. Plus, I can get the native wilcom EMB file so if minor edits are needed later I can handle them myself. And on top of that I get overnight turnaround 99% of the time.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I've had a few emails already so thought I'd just reply on here

If anyone is wishing to do a sample to see how good there work is then please feel free to do it using my own logo..... I've already got it digitized properly so I've got something to judge it on rather than using a job logo that I've nothing to base it on



Cheers


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

It is a good idea to have different digitizers send samples of the same design so that you can compare. However, because designs for different materials [light knit, fleece, leather, etc.] and/or items [caps, flat goods] have different requirements, a good digitizer will also need you to tell them what you will be stitching the design on.

Pathing, densities, stitch lengths, underlay, stitch direction, etc. can vary depending on where you wish to stitch the design.

Bob


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry I ment to say that

Breast logo for polo top please..... standard 180gsm


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

would it be possible for you to list the top 3 winners on this forum??


----------



## dtogs (Apr 1, 2007)

If you're looking for the best quality work - that answer is easy... Strawberry Stitch. Only place we use for any outsource digitizing.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I want best quality but without paying over the odds, found that in the past when i've had a small breast logo done it's been ok but when i've wanted the same logo for a jacket back i'm being quoted 4 times the amount i first paid to get it redone for a jacket back which puts it way out the profit margin on the job so i end up knocking the work back


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

John Wilson said:


> I want best quality but without paying over the odds, found that in the past when i've had a small breast logo done it's been ok but when i've wanted the same logo for a jacket back i'm being quoted 4 times the amount i first paid to get it redone for a jacket back which puts it way out the profit margin on the job so i end up knocking the work back



Why dont you give strawberry a try.......

im also doing your design and shall be uploaded to you soon......

I want your feedback on my design compared to the rest that you get....


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

whats your email address?


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

It certainly is not unreasonable to pay more for jacket back setup than for left crest. And it is rare that a design can be enlarged that much without being re-done. And the amount of detail work in most full size designs justifies the additional cost.

Would you charge the same to embroider the full size design versus the left crest?

Our prices to the end consumer are based on flat rates for left crest, cap and full front/back. We do that to simplify the quoting and sales process and make it easier for the customer to understand. In some rare cases we lose a little but by and large we do OK and the digitizing department is slightly profitable.

Noone wants to pay by the hour. Paying by the stitch is also not just given the auto features in most digitizing software. Paying a flat rate for left crest or back is a good tool from a marketing perspective but also unjust to one party or the other in many cases. It is very difficult to find a pricing system that works in all cases.



John Wilson said:


> I want best quality but without paying over the odds, found that in the past when i've had a small breast logo done it's been ok but when i've wanted the same logo for a jacket back i'm being quoted 4 times the amount i first paid to get it redone for a jacket back which puts it way out the profit margin on the job so i end up knocking the work back


----------



## astitchinthyme (Nov 16, 2009)

I was unable to download your logo from the link! is it me or the link?


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Digitizing service for the embroidery industry worldwide. Stock designs available. Digitize designs for most commercial embroidery formats. Corporate logos to fashion embroidery. Free consultations.

used him for5 years until I sold my machine


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

What's the standard size for a left breast design? 

I got a few different .dst's from people but none have been upto the standard that i'm looking for so going to give Strawberry Stitch a go


----------



## needles05 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi I was reading your messages about digitizing I have just joined the forum but have been fairly busy with digitizing we digitize and we have designs in every day to digitize all over the world, our prices are what we call fair and we do charge the average price of $3 per 1000sts and use Wilcom, we always give backup and when a logo is digitized you are sent a simulation sew and a stitch count before you give the go ahead and any different size of that same logo is resized and supplied free of charge, we don't feel that the same design should be charged for twice. you can check our work out at Fordelinkembroidery and check out our custom digitizing from our home page, 
Call me Reg


----------

